# The Hobbit 1st Edition Facsimile



## Radaghast (Jun 10, 2022)

There was a facsimile of the first edition published in 2020. Did anyone get it or look at it? I think I will pick a copy as I'm interested in all the changes that were made.

For instance, in the chapter "Roast Mutton" there is a mention of "old castles with an evil look, as if they had been built by wicked people". I believe this is a reference to the ancient kingdom of Rhudaur, which was overtaken by Angmar. But Tolkien probably had not conceived of the Ringwraiths or the realm of Angmar when he first wrote _The Hobbit_, so I'm guess this bit is in subsequent editions. If this _is_ in the first edition, perhaps it's something he made up that later influenced the creation and story of Angmar.

If anyone has this facsimile perhaps they could confirm?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't have it, but I did look at it in the bookstore. IIRC they used thicker paper, so the DJ would fit correctly. You can find several reviews on YouTube, of which this is one:





Tolkien had some red in his illustration, but that was deemed too expensive, so was dropped. It can be seen in _The Art of The Hobbit_:

Apparently, the red was restored for later editions.

If you want it mainly to examine the changes, I'd strongly recommend _The Annotated Hobbit _(2nd edition).


----------



## Radaghast (Jun 10, 2022)

Thanks, will look for that at the library.


----------



## finarvyn (Nov 27, 2022)

Are there enough changes to be worth me trying to track down a copy? I already have several copies of the Hobbit (including one from the 3-volume "History of the Hobbit" boxed set and the "Annotated Hobbit") and would hate to track down another copy just to find that the original is too much like the ones I already own. (The HotH version has a cover just like the one in the video linked above.)

Also, in watching the video I don't see any obvious "reprint of the original" markings. How can I quickly determine if one I want to buy is the reprint of the original, or just another copy of the second edition?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 27, 2022)

If you have _The Annotated Hobbit_, you'll know all the changes already.


----------



## Ent (Nov 27, 2022)

Here is the one you would be looking for I believe:






The Hobbit Facsimile First Edition [80th Anniversary Edition]: The Classic Bestselling Fantasy Novel : Tolkien, J r r: Amazon.com.au: Books


The Hobbit Facsimile First Edition [80th Anniversary Edition]: The Classic Bestselling Fantasy Novel : Tolkien, J r r: Amazon.com.au: Books



www.amazon.com.au





Called The Hobbit 1st Edition Facimile - "80th Anniversary."

As nearly as I can tell all others with a very similar cover are updated versions.
There is of course a 70th and a 75th Anniversary edition with similar cover...but they are not the original.

It appears this 80th Anniversary edition is become difficult to get hold of as well.

That said, as @Squint-eyed Southerner says above, if you have the Annotated Hobbit, 2nd edition, you've already got marked out virtually every change made, incorporated along with the text now rather than in an appendix at the back...and you've got an important addition in the Quest of Erebor now included in the back too.

This is still available from Amazon here:


https://smile.amazon.com/Annotated-Hobbit-J-R-R-Tolkien/dp/0618134700/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1NV5GT941192L&keywords=The+Hobbit+Annotated&qid=1669575007&s=books&sprefix=the+hobbit+annotated%2Cstripbooks%2C118&sr=1-1



It seems a far more effective way to get at what you'd like to know more quickly, and a better investment overall.


----------

